
Why I quit a $500K job at Amazon to work for myself - DVassallo
https://www.indiehackers.com/@dvassallo/why-i-quit-a-500k-job-at-amazon-to-work-for-myself-36639e3975
======
czechdeveloper
We have saying in Czechia along the lines "he is dissatisfied because he has
it too good".

I've had friend of a friend like this who ended up in suicide, because he was
unable to replicate his success in big company.

I wish him luck regardless.

